# It's alive again, finally



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My 69 is up and running again, finally, after being down for 2 years due to a failed rocker arm on the 2016 Power Tour. Part of the time it sat waiting for me to get my workshop expansion and renovation done. I also took advantage of the down time to do a lot more than simply cleaning all the shrapnel out of it and replacing the failed part. I repainted the engine compartment, rerouted the a/c and hydroboost hoses inside the fenders to hide them, added and relocated an auxiliary trans cooler, added digital oil pressure, coolant temp, trans temp, and a/f gauges, upgraded the converter, put in a new forged rotating assembly to get compression "right" for the heads, put in "more" cam along with new lifters, springs, rockers, and valves, 80 psi Luhn oil pump, Northwind intake, AED HO 850 annular booster carburetor, and other odds and ends. 

I've driven it a little, so far so good. It's going to be a couple weeks though before I'm able to do much more because the day after we drove it I had my thyroid removed and an recovering from that. So far so good on that too. 

Here's a video of how it looks and sounds now:. 

https://youtu.be/zWbaE2V4B5A

Bear


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

That’s one bad a$$ sounding motor, nice job Bear !!! Sorry I didn’t notice you had surgery, hope you recovery quickly, I had that same operation last year. Best wishes bro, very nice car


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice, Sounds like a beast! Hope your recovering quickly and get to enjoy it soon, Best of luck. Dean


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow that sounds awesome... looks great too! Would you take a few more detailed pictures of your gauges? Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

cij911 said:


> Wow that sounds awesome... looks great too! Would you take a few more detailed pictures of your gauges? Thanks


They're AEM's - digital. In addition to showing current readings they also record peaks and can be set with alert points - like if a temperature gets too high or a pressure gets too low for example. They also can feed information to a data logger so you can record readings over time. I haven't added a data logger at this point but I wanted to keep that option open. I got them from Summit.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/avm-30-0302
https://www.summitracing.com/parts/avm-30-0301
https://www.summitracing.com/parts/avm-30-0300/overview/

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hope your feeling well after your surgery, you need to get some seat time in the Beast.

Car sounds "Meaner" than ever especially with the cut AOE bypass. Nothing sounds like a Pontiac especially when you add a little cam to it. 

Being down for a year with paint and engine issues i can relate and your new shop was worth the wait to have the facilities to store it and do the work you needed.

Happy Motoring Bear!!!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Instg8ter said:


> Hope your feeling well after your surgery, you need to get some seat time in the Beast.
> 
> Car sounds "Meaner" than ever especially with the cut AOE bypass. Nothing sounds like a Pontiac especially when you add a little cam to it.
> 
> ...


X2, hope your recovery is quick and you get back to enjoying all that work you put into it.


----------



## My65goat (Jul 26, 2017)

Looks great and sounds NASTY !!!! Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------

